
Exchange with highest Bitcoin future volume to not allow shorting Bitcoin future - thisisit
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/interactive-brokers-launches-bitcoin-futures-162800693.html
======
thisisit
Here's the quote in question:

 _Due to the extreme volatility of cryptocurrencies, clients will be unable to
assume a short position. In addition, only limit orders will be accepted.
IBKR’s margin requirement on long positions will be at least 50%. The company
will continue to monitor concerns surrounding the market 's ability to process
bitcoin futures risk._

